# Maltipoo Grooming~Help!



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

I know that you will need tweezers, and special dog-scissors for Maltipoo Grooming, but do you need ear wash and ear pads (you can find at drsfostersmith.com)? And for the eyes do you need eye wash and eye pads? (also on drsfostersmith.com)

Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

everyone has their own grooming routine, and if you look around the grooming forum, you'll see what works for different people. For Zooey, I bathe and condition her once a week. When she's wet, I clip the dirt out of the corners of her eyes with a pair of curved nail scissors. I brush her twice a week with a slicker brush with coated bristles. I keep her clipped (I use professional shears). I don't wash her ears regularly, nor do I wash her face except in the bath. If you keep your dog in longer coat, you will need to wash the face.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What do you need tweezers for?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a nice picture in this thread of a nice starter kit to grooming supplies necessary to start grooming at home in this recent thread. 

Look at Dominic's mom's picture 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...lp-needed-maintenance-grooming-im-scared.html

Persoanally I can recommend for:
EARS ~~ CET Virbac Ear Cleaning solution ~~ We put this in the ears after each bath and clean ears with it if it seems dirty. My dogs all do well on this.


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Apparently in this link: PetMaltipoo | Maltipoo Information Center |Grooming
It says you need tweezers (I think for the ears)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd wait on the tweezers, as you probably won't need them. If you dog has more of a poodle coat, I think most people pluck the hair with their fingers.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Just to clarify this, I haven't said that is a starters kit, the intention was exactly the opposite - not everybody can afford expensive grooming tools, we don't NEED 30 different combs, brushes and so on to keep the dog well groomed. With the tools I placed on that picture I do fully groom my 3 dogs and I'm very satisfied with the results. 

When we only talk about products and tools that are not affordable to the average person, we end discouraging home grooming and making it sound costly and difficult to do it which is not. 



MalteseObsessed said:


> There is a nice picture in this thread of a nice starter kit to grooming supplies necessary to start grooming at home in this recent thread.
> 
> Look at Dominic's mom's picture
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...lp-needed-maintenance-grooming-im-scared.html
> .






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

agh yes...thanks for the correction Beatriz.

re Tweezers == you may want to talk to your vet about the ears and see what they recommend. There is a very polarized perspective on ear hair plucking. I personally do not believe in plucking the ear hairs, but this decision was made together with our vet. Tweety used to have her ear hair plucked by my mom's groomer and she had bloody, painful ears.

We stopped plucking her ears and clean them regularly, especially after baths with the Virbac Advanced ear cleaner and she has not had never had an ear infection. All other dogs also have never had a problem with not plucking. This may not be the case for all dogs, so check with your vet.

Good luck with all your research and look forward to meeting your new baby!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Agree on waiting for the tweezers - Tessa is my mix and I use fingers every once in a while. 

Until you know what the coat will be, you really can't guess at grooming supplies/shampoo. Start with a good pin brush and a good comb - Madan is what I use. After that you'll see if you need a slicker or more specialized tools. My Tessa is a mix (most likely Maltese and Shih Tzu) and I use just the pin brush and a comb.


----------

